# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  منهج رمضان

## مرهف

*

مقترحات عملية في منهج رمضان



(ياأيها الذين أمنوا كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون)
(وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون)


قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
(من صام رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً غُفِرَ له ما تقدم من ذنبه)
 


1- العمرة في رمضان فإنها تعدل حجة مع الرسول r.
=============
2- دعوة أهل الحي أو الجماعة للإفطار في المسجد ولو ليوم واحدٍ.


=============

3- اقامة مسابقة مكتوبة لافراد العائلة أو جماعة المسجد .


=============

4- عقد حلقة إيمانية في المنزل للصغار أوللكبار او لكليهما معاً.


=============

5- توزيع الإعانات والطعام على المساكين .


=============

6- تقديم هدايا رمضانية للأقارب مثل الأشرطة والكتب واالرسائل.


=============

7- الخروج الى المسجد قبل دخول وقت الصلاة ولو بخمس دقائق.


=============

8- اغتنام أوقات استجابة الدعاء ومنها أوقات الافطار وقبله بدقائق .


=============

9- الافطار مع الوالدين على مائدة واحدة زيادة في برهما، ومع الأقارب تقوية لصلة الارحام.


=============

10- الاعتكاف ولو ليوم واحد احياءً لهذه السنة مع بعض الزملاء في مسجد الحي .


=============

11- الاكثار من الصدقة في السر لما لها من منزلة خاصة في رمضان.


=============

12- تعويد النفس على إحياء سنة الجلوس والذكر في المسجد حتى شروق الشمس، ثم صلاة ركعتين .


=============

13- دراسة وتعلم فقه الصيام من أحد الكتب المعتمدة .


=============

14- تعليم كبار السن من جماعة المسجد قراءة القرآن الكريم وتقويم أخطائهم .


=============

15- توزيع وجبات الإفطار على الاقسام الداخلية للطلبة والطالبات بسبب بعدهم عن الأهل وانشغالهم بالدراسة وطلباً للأجر والثواب . 
...

*

----------


## acba77

*جزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------

